# Sam holt double barrel



## rlvarcoe (Feb 11, 2005)

Good Morning. Just cleaned out an estate property and found the working end of a double barrel shotgun. It has no barrel(s). On the side of it is engraved "sam holt arms co. and past the hammers is an engraved hunting dog. Etched in where the barrel would go are some numbers left side is 3005, and on the right is 28 with some markings I can't make out. Seems to be in good working condition. Can any one help with the value of this. tnx my email is [email protected]


----------

